# Debian und screen?



## darkien (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Root-Server auf dem Debian 3.0 läuft. Um ein paar Programme starten zu können,  benutzte ich Putty. Da die meisten sich aber auch wieder schließen, wenn ich Putty schliesse, gibt es ja die "screen"-Befehle. Wenn ich allerdings "screen" in Putty eingebe, erfolgt nur eine Fehlermeldung:
"bash: screen: command not found"
Lautet der Befehl unter Debian anders oder wieso funktioniert das nicht?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


mfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob screen zum Standardsystem gehoert, und von was es so benoetigt wird.
Falls es nicht installiert ist kannst Du es von dem GNU FTP-Server runterladen.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht hast du die Software ja einfach nicht installiert? ("apt-get install screen").


----------



## darkien (23. Juni 2005)

Aaaaah Danke! Hätte ich auch eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können  merci!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Denk bitte daran den Thread als erledigt zu markieren. Vielen Dank, und weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------

